# golden in my local shelter



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

this guy just came into my local shelter, I volunteer on Fridays, so I can find out more for anyone who might be interested ... I could pull him and keep him and help transport if he strikes a chord with anyone!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10601146










Tipper is a Golden Retriever that is about 50 pounds with a nice golden colored coat. He knows the sit command and probably others that we didn't have time to test. He is a smart dog with a nice personality and good looks. He has a nice coat sheds but is nice and soft to the touch. Please come in and visit Tipper and you will know what I mean by a "good dog." For directions call 479-444-3456. Everyone needs a home!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable, looks so skinny in that one picture, gosh you're so far away from me.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like someone clipped his fur or is he a Golden mix? His facial expression is all Golden. He looks like a wonderful dog


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Heidi, I bet we could get him there =)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> He is adorable, looks so skinny in that one picture, gosh you're so far away from me.


 
If your interested, I bet you could get a transport going.


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

wow, his build looks very similar to that of Prince. for a second I entertained giving Prince a playmate, but my income at this time wouldn't support two dogs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

pdhaudio83 said:


> wow, his build looks very similar to that of Prince. for a second I entertained giving Prince a playmate, but my income at this time wouldn't support two dogs


I hate hearing this, but I totally understand. This past month I spent 800 on annuals and two medical conditions for my 2 cats and 2 dogs.

I haven't opened the link. Where is Tipper? State? I'm running out the door.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tipper*

Here is Tipper-he's at Fayetteville Animal Shelter in Arkansas.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10601146

Tipper
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium
ID: 337578 D10 
From: Fayetteville Animal Shelter 
My Contact Info
Fayetteville Animal Shelter 
Fayetteville, AR

Phone: 479-444-3456

mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Tipper PFId#10601146 Id#337578 D10

Tipper is a Golden Retriever that is about 50 pounds with a nice golden colored coat. He knows the sit command and probably others that we didn't have time to test. He is a smart dog with a nice personality and good looks. He has a nice coat sheds but is nice and soft to the touch. Please come in and visit Tipper and you will know what I mean by a "good dog." For directions call 479-444-3456. Everyone needs a home! 
This wonderful dog will be spayed/neutered, Rabies vaccinated, and microchipped before going home. Please come by for a visit.

Please note: A pet's description is based on the animal's temperament and behavior shown during testing and play time at the shelter. It may or may not contain information known from the person surrendering the animal.


ADOPTION FEE:
The adoption fee for dogs/puppies is $60.00. All applications are approved by the shelter director, and it takes approximately 24 hours to process an application. Vet references are checked for existing pets in the home, and landlord references are verified for applicants who are renters. 

The adoption fee includes spay/neuter, vaccinations (including Rabies), microchip and heartworm test.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Amy, you volunteer at the Fayetteville Animal Shelter? That's cool. I'd love to say I could take him since I'm right here, but I can't. I do have a question for you though. Do you know what happened to Gigi, the little black lab mix that was there? I kept watching her on petfinder, trying to talk my husband into getting her as a sister for Lucy - to no avail. I saw a few weeks ago that she was moved from "baby" to "young," which is right for her age, but now I've noticed she's not listed anymore. Please tell me someone adopted this adorable baby?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He looks like he might have some lab in there....my favorite two breeds.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> Amy, you volunteer at the Fayetteville Animal Shelter? That's cool. I'd love to say I could take him since I'm right here, but I can't. I do have a question for you though. Do you know what happened to Gigi, the little black lab mix that was there? I kept watching her on petfinder, trying to talk my husband into getting her as a sister for Lucy - to no avail. I saw a few weeks ago that she was moved from "baby" to "young," which is right for her age, but now I've noticed she's not listed anymore. Please tell me someone adopted this adorable baby?


hey! I really couldn't tell you - unfortunately you know the stats for big, black dogs =( - but until last week all the dogs were in foster care b/c we were re-doing the dog room, her foster parents could have just kept her permanently, I hope that's the case! There are so many black lab mixes that I actually don't know that I remember her. I go on Fridays and take all the dogs out for play time, it's really good for them and me!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok. I was just curious. She was so cute that I imagine she was adopted.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I also thought lab.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

AmyinAr said:


> hey! I really couldn't tell you - unfortunately you know the stats for big, black dogs =( - but until last week all the dogs were in foster care b/c we were re-doing the dog room, her foster parents could have just kept her permanently, I hope that's the case! There are so many black lab mixes that I actually don't know that I remember her. I go on Fridays and take all the dogs out for play time, it's really good for them and me!


Actually I didn't know about what happens to most black shelter dogs until recently on this forum. Personally, I've always thought that black dogs were among the most beautiful and desirable dogs.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, I don't know why, but the stats are pretty dreary for them =( I try to spend some extra time with them when I'm there!


----------

